# New Allez Sprint Colors Released



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I love the crazy skittles joint, the purple and black, and the white and silver that has been out for a little while. The American flag fork bike is growing on me as well, but I think it would have looked better with a red, white, or blue frame. 

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/road/allez


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

I got the Monster Green & built it up w/ Ultegra that I swapped off my Tarmac Comp which I just got, I put on all D/A w carbon rims on the Tarmac,I have a Caad 10 & a Caad 12/-Dura Ace disc & I like the Allez much better,like the add. new colors.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Where do you see a US Flag fork??

A friend of mine has the black with checkered frame and his teammate just got the white/chrome. They ended up not making the entire fork chrome, but only the logos and specialized font. I don't think they could get a perfect finish on the chrome, so they axed it. 

A local spesh rep said he ordered an Allez sprint frame in the color combo of Sagan's current Venge, so expect that to be out soon in limited numbers.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dcorn said:


> Where do you see a US Flag fork??
> 
> A friend of mine has the black with checkered frame and his teammate just got the white/chrome. They ended up not making the entire fork chrome, but only the logos and specialized font. I don't think they could get a perfect finish on the chrome, so they axed it.
> 
> A local spesh rep said he ordered an Allez sprint frame in the color combo of Sagan's current Venge, so expect that to be out soon in limited numbers.


If you go to the full website, it's the secondary color to the black and purple.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> If you go to the full website, it's the secondary color to the black and purple.


I think I might have liked that USA fork better on a blue frame. Still, I am digging it. :devil:


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I like the chameleon, definitely the most affordable method of getting that color on a bike.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

I bought the orange one. That is a killer color in person. All of them look good though


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Here's the Sagan Superstar colorway.



















and here's the Red Hook Crit frame...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> Here's the Sagan Superstar colorway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Sagan bike definitely looks better in real life. It's pretty cool actually, but it still isn't one of my favorites though. I think the chameleon purple and the white and silver/chrome are still atop the best looking frameset list for me. Great pics, thanks for posting.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> The Sagan bike definitely looks better in real life. It's pretty cool actually, but it still isn't one of my favorites though. I think the chameleon purple and the white and silver/chrome are still atop the best looking frameset list for me. Great pics, thanks for posting.


I like the gloss light blue.... the Bianchi style color, but my favorite was the bare aluminum and black that they did on the first run of x1 frame sets... that's why I did my bike in that color scheme.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> I like the gloss light blue.... the Bianchi style color, but my favorite was the bare aluminum and black that they did on the first run of x1 frame sets... that's why I did my bike in that color scheme.


I saw your new or updated bike. It looks really nice. Are you riding that or the Venge more these days?


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> I saw your new or updated bike. It looks really nice. Are you riding that or the Venge more these days?


Here's the Allez




























I've got more miles on the Allez at this point, for a few reasons...

1. The Venge is the bike that I use for the TT racing series that I do, in the Non-TT class. The early part of the season in the TT Cup is pretty busy with races every weekend for the first 4 or 5 weekends, so I got the Venge set up (Cages off, 88mm wheels with 11-23 cassette) and have basically left it as is, instead of trying to swap it back and forth to make it rideable in between events. 

2. I also swapped the crank on the Venge up to a 52-36 to make better use of some gearing on some of the TT courses and most of the riding on do for fun involves a fair bit of climbing, so I prefer the 50-34 that is on the Allez.

I did ride the Allez for a hill climb TT 2 weeks back. Its a 5.3 mile climb with 1230'+ of elevation. I was going back and forth between the Allez and the Venge. Obviously the Venge is more aero, but the Allez is actually the lighter bike at this point, 15 pounds vs. 15.7. Last year, I rode the Venge and averaged 292 watts for 23:21. This year, I averaged 300watts for a time of 23:47. I am probably 8-10 pounds heavier this year, which has helped me on the flatter TT's. I also feel like this year was a touch windy, so perhaps for this climb, aero still trumped weight.

Here are some shots from the hill climb.



















I also rode the Allez in the State Crit.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> Here's the Allez
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, happy to hear you are still going after it and that the bikes are serving you well. Are you planning to add a TT bike in the future?


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Nice, happy to hear you are still going after it and that the bikes are serving you well. Are you planning to add a TT bike in the future?


Yes... planning to complete the current TT race season on the Venge and pick up a Shiv TT. Hoping to grab the frame set sometime this summer and then spend the rest of the summer, fall, winter to gather the necessary parts and dial in fit for next season.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> Yes... planning to complete the current TT race season on the Venge and pick up a Shiv TT. Hoping to grab the frame set sometime this summer and then spend the rest of the summer, fall, winter to gather the necessary parts and dial in fit for next season.


Cool, looking forward to seeing how it turns out. This is the first year I have developed any interest in TT, but I am starting to like it.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Cool, looking forward to seeing how it turns out. This is the first year I have developed any interest in TT, but I am starting to like it.


I get that for sure... prior to racing any TT's I used to think they were boring as well, but now I look forward to watching them. It is really interesting to see just how much prep goes into bike, position, and equipment to be as fast as possible. It is also really interesting to be able to understand just how deep you have to dig to be able to win and get the best possible performance.... I won my first TT this year by about 30 seconds. The next race, I missed 1st by .3 of a second.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> I get that for sure... prior to racing any TT's I used to think they were boring as well, but now I look forward to watching them. It is really interesting to see just how much prep goes into bike, position, and equipment to be as fast as possible. It is also really interesting to be able to understand just how deep you have to dig to be able to win and get the best possible performance.... I won my first TT this year by about 30 seconds. The next race, I missed 1st by .3 of a second.


Very cool, congrats. It seems like it could be a safer and yet fun way to break into racing. I like the idea of possibly mixing that with some cyclocross and gravel races. I still have mixed feelings about crits. I have seen a number of people get jacked up in those things. They kind of look like fun though. It's just that at this point in my life, the risk might outweigh the reward for me on that front unfortunately. The Allez DSW or Allez Sprint seems like the perfect crit, road race, and/or Merckx style TT bike.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I think I'll wait for the Allez Sprint Disc, that has to be coming sooner or later.


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

dcorn said:


> Where do you see a US Flag fork??
> 
> A friend of mine has the black with checkered frame and his teammate just got the white/chrome. They ended up not making the entire fork chrome, but only the logos and specialized font. I don't think they could get a perfect finish on the chrome, so they axed it.
> 
> A local spesh rep said he ordered an Allez sprint frame in the color combo of Sagan's current Venge, so expect that to be out soon in limited numbers.


Made my own extra limited edition paint this weekend...


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I bet all that grit between the carbon wheels and pads made the braking a lot better haha.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dcorn said:


> I think I'll wait for the Allez Sprint Disc, that has to be coming sooner or later.


I have been on the lookout for news on that and a Giant Propel Disc too.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dc503 said:


> Made my own extra limited edition paint this weekend...
> 
> View attachment 319078
> 
> ...



Cool.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> I have been on the lookout for news on that and a Giant Propel Disc too.


For God's sake, yes. Don't know why Giant is the holdout on their aero disc bike. Maybe they are coming out with a full redesign this year? 

I'm ready to ditch my current Tarmac and my next bike is definitely going to be some sort of aero disc electronic frame. I'd love to stay Specialized, but the Venge is out of my price range with Di2. If I could pick up a cool colored Allez disc frame and put Di2 or Etap on it, plus like 28mm tires, it'd be the perfect (decently affordable) bike.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

brianb21 said:


> I bought the orange one. That is a killer color in person. All of them look good though


Just picked it up after seeing it in person. Amazing, pics don't do it justice.


----------

